# Best substrate for shrimp (and plants)?



## Martin_G

I'm currently using Eco-complete in black for my tank but I'm considering redoing my tank completely. My tank is a 15 gallon thats moderately planted.

While I'm doing the "renovation", I would keep the filter functioning so as not to lose the beneficial bacteria along with some of the original water from the tank. How much of a part does the substrate play regarding beneficial bacteria? I understand the part that the filter plays 100% concerning bacteria but not the substrate.

If I decided to reuse part or all of my current substrate, what can be done to rejuvinate the minerals supposed to be in it?

I've heard that some shrimp show up better if you use dark substrate. What is the lightest color to use with "Fire-red Taiwan" shrimp and still get a nice red color from them? I also plan on keeping OEBT's and it can be difficult to see them on black substrate.


Also, what substrate is considered to be the best for shrimp AND plants and what colors does it come in? I only have experience with sand and the previously mentioned Eco-complete.


Thanks,

Martin


----------



## somewhatshocked

Eco-Complete is inert so there are no real minerals contained therein. The best way to replenish it for plant growth is to use a root tab of some sort.

You're right about the dark substrate color and shrimp brightness, for sure. Especially when Cherry shrimp. 

There's really no "best" substrate for plants or shrimp. It's whatever you can afford and most prefer, honestly. ADA Aquasoil products are great and come in a few colors. Fluval Shrimp and Plant Stratum are also great and are dark brown. There are a couple substrate threads currently going about pros & cons that list a lot of popular ones that you may want to refer to.


----------



## nilocg

Best is always going to be subjective, most of them have their pros and cons. The one soil that I would not suggest for you is aquasoil due to the fact that it will leach ammonia and unless you let it fully cycle prior to adding livestock it will likely cause problems. 

Have you looked into Akadama, it is a soil based substrate that is high in CEC and buffers water which is nice depending on your needs. If you are interested in them PM me.

Most any substrate will work depending on what type of shrimp you plan to use, cherries will be find in just about anything. OEBT's are a little more sensitive and Akadama would be perfect for them.


----------



## Chikorita

Once I give away all of my endlers .. I will get a bag of the substrate that you have ... Right it has a thin layer of something .. I forgot ... but I need to switch that tank to a shrimp friendly ...
I will Pm next week once the endlers r gone ...


----------



## Martin_G

I have read quite a bit about Aquasoil and Eco-complete and while its agreed that AS grows plants better but its more expensive,its supposed to cloud water and turn to mud eventually (+ the ammonia in the beginning) while EC does not.

Regarding the "claim" that EC has everything plants need, I'm very skeptical about this. 

I guess I'm looking at this from a different POV. How much would it cost to buy most if not all the minerals or ferts you need for Eco-complete so that it would just about equal AS? Some guys may even have many of these items on hand anyway especially if they have been in the hobby for years.


I've never used Aquasoil and don't know anything about it except what I've read. However, since I already have the Eco-complete on hand I'll probably just go with it. I can't seem to find a good price for Aquasoil online. One dealer had a 9 liter bag of Amazonia listed for $44.00 ,another was $32.00, and the last one was $28.00. Its a bit confusing....there were so many items to choose from !


----------



## somewhatshocked

Eco-Complete is an inert substrate and does not contain anything for plants. It's essentially black gravel.

Aquasoil also doesn't break down and turn to mud unless you're giving it a constant beating every day. Your water usually doesn't cloud with the product so long as water is added slowly. Any tannins can be remedied with water changes, as recommended, over the first couple weeks.


----------



## HolyAngel

The AS Malaya normal soil buffers the water quite well for Caridina sp. and it hardly leeches any nh4/nh3+, if you have a thoroughly established filter, it should be fine to swap/add in. It won't help much with plants though as it doesnt contain much nutrients at all, but with trying to breed shrimp, plants should not be the focus. Moss is fine. If you just have cherry shrimp though, I wouldn't worry about the substrate at all.


----------



## madness

Aqua Soil is the way to go for shrimp specific tanks (and AS like New Amazonia is good for both plants and shrimp).

If you need to 'soften' the water and lower pH for the shrimp that you are keeping then something like AS is absolutely the way to go.

If you have neocaridina shrimp or any other 'tap water friendly' shrimp then don't worry about the shrimp and choose substrate options that will help the plants.


----------

